# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  в Германии разрешили эвтаназию

## pipetkin32

http://mignews.com/news/politic/0611...623_48190.html

Парламент ФРГ принял закон, который разрешает неизлечимо больным людям добровольно уйти из жизни. 
  Согласно закону, граждане, в том числе родственники неизлечимо больного, имеют право содействовать проведению эвтаназии "на индивидуальной основе исходя из альтруистических мотивов". 
  В то же время закон запрещает содействовать эвтаназии на коммерческой основе. В случае нарушение грозит до трех лет лишения свободы. 
  Ранее эту версию закона об эвтаназии поддержали канцлер Германии Ангела Меркель и представители различных партий в Бундестаге. 
  Экс-министр юстиции Германии Бригитте Циприс подвергла критике закон за расплывчатость юридических формулировок и добавила, что его правомерность будет оспариваться в Конституционном суде Германии. 
  СМИ отмечают, что для Германии эвтаназия является особенно щекотливой темой, поскольку последний раз эта процедура была разрешена при нацистах. Тогда были умерщвлены более 200 тысяч людей с физическими недостатками или с заболеваниями психики.

----------


## Элен

!!!

----------


## June

Тренд обнадёживающий. Особенно если вспомнить, с какой скоростью наши власти научились копировать решения властей других стран (я про британский запрет на полёты в Египет). Пока непонятно, что можно считать неизлечимой болезнью. Может, подойдёт это определение?




> Жизнь - это болезнь передающаяся половым путем и заканчивающаяся летальным исходом.

----------


## pipetkin32

> Особенно если вспомнить, с какой скоростью наши власти научились копировать решения властей других стран


   да гораздо раньше,вспоминаем как под давлением ЕС отменили смертную казнь
 и если Головкина успели расстрелять,то эти товарищи будут всю жизнь на шее налогоплательщиков,на вашей с нами шее
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lziS-k_b_fc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe0p-k3DDyA

----------


## Элен

> Пока непонятно, что можно считать неизлечимой болезнью


 Вот кстати, если я считаю, что моя болезнь неизлечимая (ну хорошо, не болезнь, а совокупность болячек и общее состояние замученности жизнью), а врачи считают, что нет, кто прав? Почему всегда думают только о явных признаках критического состояния человека? Ведь неизлечимо больной - не только тот, кому в ближайшее время предстоит умереть или на всю оставшуюся жизнь остаться недееспособным, но и тот, кто забыл, что такое здоровая реакция на происходящее в жизни, тот, кто не видит шансов на "выздоровление", потому что уже запутался в проблемах с психикой, со здоровьем и сопутствующих и не разберет, где тут психосоматика, где что. В обоих случаях человек обречен. Но все это такие тонкие вещи, что остается только мечтать
Какое заманчивое слово - эвтаназия..

----------


## pipetkin32

> Ведь неизлечимо больной - не только тот, кому в ближайшее время предстоит умереть или на всю оставшуюся жизнь остаться недееспособным, но и тот, кто забыл, что такое здоровая реакция на происходящее в жизни, тот, кто не видит шансов на "выздоровление", потому что уже запутался в проблемах с психикой, со здоровьем и сопутствующих и не разберет, где тут психосоматика, где что. В обоих случаях человек обречен. Но все это такие тонкие вещи, что остается только мечтать
> Какое заманчивое слово - эвтаназия..


  абсолютно согласен
 я вот пока что здоров физически,но совершенно расшатанная психика,многолетняя депрессия,социофобия,боязнь людных мест и всяческого неформального общения
 уверен что от эвтаназии подобных мне общество лишь выиграет
ну или в качестве органов для трансплантации

----------


## pipetkin32

> Ваши копируют, а у наших тактика выжидания.


  а ваши это кто?
 или,пардон,где?

----------


## June

> остается только мечтать
> Какое заманчивое слово - эвтаназия..


 Мечта о том, что никогда с нами не произойдёт, способна доставлять удовольствие, давая возможность порадоваться хотя бы в воображаемом мире. Вот только чем больше времени мы проводим в воображаемом мире, тем меньше времени и мотивации остаётся у нас на анализ реальности, а это уменьшает наши шансы на какие-нибудь положительные изменения этой самой реальности.

----------


## pipetkin32

> это уменьшает наши шансы на какие-нибудь положительные изменения этой самой реальности.


   мы этим процессом не управляем,в этом механизме нам отвели роль смазки между шестеренками
  можно конечно делать ремонты,покупать квартиры и машины,думая что жизнь изменится,но это лишь ширма,ведь в реале - сколько там надо тому человеку

----------


## Элен

> Мечта о том, что никогда с нами не произойдёт, способна доставлять удовольствие, давая возможность порадоваться хотя бы в воображаемом мире. Вот только чем больше времени мы проводим в воображаемом мире, тем меньше времени и мотивации остаётся у нас на анализ реальности, а это уменьшает наши шансы на какие-нибудь положительные изменения этой самой реальности.


 Что касается меня, воображаемым миром я не злоупотребляю, а так согласна

----------


## worm

В Голландии, Бельгии, Швейцарии эвтаназию для безнадёжно больных людей лет 15 назад легализовали...

----------


## Destiny

> Мечта о том, что никогда с нами не произойдёт, способна доставлять удовольствие, давая возможность порадоваться хотя бы в воображаемом мире. Вот только чем больше времени мы проводим в воображаемом мире, тем меньше времени и мотивации остаётся у нас на анализ реальности, а это уменьшает наши шансы на какие-нибудь положительные изменения этой самой реальности.


 "А может хватит пальцы гнуть - нам этот мир не повернуть".
Анализируй - не анализируй, напрягайся - не напрягайся, а результат один. Выпав из самолета, сколько ручками не маши - эффект одинаковый, если нет парашюта.

----------


## June

> Анализируй - не анализируй, напрягайся - не напрягайся, а результат один.


 Очень похоже на выученную беспомощность.




> Выпав из самолета, сколько ручками не маши - эффект одинаковый, если нет парашюта.


 Ситуации разные бывают. Одни действительно похожи на то, про что ты написал, и в них хоть маши, хоть не маши, результат один. В других махание может оказаться полезным. В третьих вредным. Опять же, если вернуться к вываливанию из самолёта – от махания ведь хуже не будет.

----------


## tempo

Многовато людишек развелось, вот и заботится кто-то.
Те из нас, кто проживёт лет 20, застанут время, когда в, скажем, 65 лет, можно будет самоуэвтаназиться, просто захотев. А уж позаботиться о том, чтобы лишние рты захотели - не проблема.

Блин, если закон реально примут, обязательно попрошу у Германии гуманитарной помощи в этом деле - узнать, работает ли закон. Думаю, моего букета должно хватать.

----------


## Человек из будущего

Темпо, дружище, не спеши. Я слежу за твоей "иней" )

----------


## tempo

&#220;bermensch, я пока не собираюсь, чисто по приколу напишу, типа "Geben Zie einen Tod, bittesch&#246;n!"

----------


## Kaster toll

> Теперь в Швейцарии легализовали эвтаназию для всех желающих, даже для приезжих. В Европе появилось выражение "съездить в Швейцарию", что означает смерть. Выпиваешь стакан жидкости и спокойно теряешь сознание и больше не просыпаешься. Стоит эта услуга 400 евро.


 


> Российская компания «Мегаполис-курорт» предложит россиянам туры в Швейцарию с целью эвтаназии. Об этом пишут «Известия».
> По данным издания, фирма уже подала заявку в Роспатент по регистрации товарного знака «Эвтаназия-тур». Генеральный директор компании Анатолий Аронов рассказал, что базовая путёвка обойдётся примерно в пять тысяч евро. В неё войдут оформление всех необходимых документов, билет в Швейцарию, оплата нескольких дней проживания и услуги врачей.
> В Швейцарии за четыре тысячи евро любого желающего отправляют на тот свет.
> 
> Аронов отметил, что «Мегаполис-курорт» планирует заключить партнёрский договор с одной из швейцарских клиник, где проводят эвтаназию, а также взять в аренду дом с видом на Женевское озеро, в котором клиенты фирмы смогут провести последние дни жизни. «Сама идея подобных туров не нова. Известно, что многие европейцы, решившие уйти из жизни, едут в Швейцарию или Бельгию, где эвтаназия легальна. Вполне возможно, что и некоторые россияне уже прибегали к этому. Мы просто окажем помощь в оформлении документов и создадим наиболее комфортные условия», — уточнил он.
> 
> При этом Аронов добавил, что перед процедурой эвтаназии клиентов компании ждут две встречи с психологом, который оценит серьёзность намерений человека и попытается понять, не принял ли он решение уйти из жизни под давлением родственников.
> После эвтаназии тело клиента может быть кремировано или транспортировано обратно в Россию.
> Директор «Мегаполис-курорт» уточнил, что уже есть люди, высказавшие интерес к подобной услуге, большинство из них больны раком.


 Кто то знает как оформить заявку? а то в инете только новость об этом туре, но непонятно как оформить, на официальном сайте компании ничего нет по поводу этого.

----------


## Sebastian

> Кто то знает как оформить заявку? а то в инете только новость об этом туре, но непонятно как оформить, на официальном сайте компании ничего нет по поводу этого.


 Это всё только в планах...

----------


## Kaster toll

А где узнать на какой стадии план, и вообще есть ли другие компании в России си подобными турами?

----------


## Sebastian

> А где узнать на какой стадии план, и вообще есть ли другие компании в России си подобными турами?


 Они планируют массовую мясорезку, но в твоём частном случае можно обратиться в любые ближайшие тур-агенства, или же самому организовать (если эвтаназия там разрешена для приезжих).

----------


## trypo

без серьезных болезней туда , наврядли , кого пустят.
не стоит на это рассчитывать.

----------


## Kaster toll

> без серьезных болезней туда , наврядли , кого пустят.
> не стоит на это рассчитывать.


 Там вроде любой желающий за 4к евро может. Интересно можно за счёт органов расплатиться. Одна почка стоит как минимум 10к евро.
Просто хотелось бы там без всяких заморочек, через тур. А самому придётся переводчика искать, договариваться с клиниками и всякая другая мелочь

----------


## trypo

любой желающий - это чистое убийство.
в европе такое не прокатит.

----------


## tempo

Kaster, вегаешь в соцсети оьъяку "Прtljcnfdk. право лично провести эвтаназию меня с обязательной полной бесплатной раздачей всех  моих органов нуждающимя".
Думаю, ты найдёшь своего мм... (!) мецената ))

----------


## tempo

А ещё лучше - одним лотом.
У нас в стране есть парализованный человек, который хочет рискнуть на первой в мире операции по пересадке головы, И хирург уже есть.
Да и твоему телу новая голова будет кстати!

----------


## Kaster toll

> любой желающий - это чистое убийство.
> в европе такое не прокатит.


 В том то и дело что в Швейцарии такое дело уже есть, именно что для иностранцев. А вот в Голландии, Бельгии, Албании и в др. странах где разрешена эвтаназия для своих, но к сожалению пока не для иностранцев, тоже не считается убийством. 
То есть человек просто устал жить, имеет не разрешимый экзистенциальный вакуум, то может провести эвтаназию(как например в фильме"До встречи с тобой"). А деньги по сути лишь для похоронных услуг.
Если же нет тур агенства то кто нибудь мог бы, привести точные параметры которые нужны для эвтаназии и сроки для выдачи разрешения.

----------


## Bivis

В то же время закон запрещает содействовать эвтаназии на коммерческой основе. В случае нарушение грозит до трех лет лишения свободы. 

Как только вот это будет контролироваться?

----------


## Kaster toll

> В то же время закон запрещает содействовать эвтаназии на коммерческой основе. В случае нарушение грозит до трех лет лишения свободы. 
> 
> Как только вот это будет контролироваться?


 Ну думаю что кто то захочет давать взятки. Все таки для получения разрешения на нее нужно чтобы пациент прошёл не одного психолога. А за намерения убить человека, срок куда больше.

----------

